# OEM DVD Brand & playback issues



## clubagreenie (Feb 8, 2005)

Have '04 model (Australian delivered) with "luxury pack" incl dvd in dash/rear roof. will only playbvack some backed up dvd's. Does anyone know what format it prefers, if it is very region specific or it's brand to locate a solution. Have had it almost out but time negated locating any markings on the unit.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Winterpeg (Jan 31, 2005)

If you do happen to find out what brand or model of dvd/monitor you have, please post it here. I am looking at an X-trail here in Canada (where a DVD monitor is not an option), but I might consider removing the factory stereo and replacing it with a screen and then mounting my own dvd unit in the empty slot below.

Ultimately, I'd like the screen to be non-proprietary so I can also plug in stuff like a PC, GPS or other video devices.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*DVD etc*

I installed a complete Kenwood DVD/GPS Navigation/TV/Weather Radio/ Sirius and HD Tuner System in my X-Trail along with Complete Sound Insulation (Second Skin Audio Damplifier) and spearkers. The pictures of it are in the forum. I replaced the stock system very easily and removed the empty tray below the screen (full size) where the Kenwood DVD GPS disk is installed. 


My next part of the install will be to remove the two front headrests and have custom installs of monitors in both for the rear seating passengers. The wiring from the head itself allows me to have many inputs and outputs. It si a great system and the X-Trail has many placed within the dash for mounting all the components.

Stephen




Winterpeg said:


> If you do happen to find out what brand or model of dvd/monitor you have, please post it here. I am looking at an X-trail here in Canada (where a DVD monitor is not an option), but I might consider removing the factory stereo and replacing it with a screen and then mounting my own dvd unit in the empty slot below.
> 
> Ultimately, I'd like the screen to be non-proprietary so I can also plug in stuff like a PC, GPS or other video devices.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

clubagreenie said:


> Have '04 model (Australian delivered) with "luxury pack" incl dvd in dash/rear roof. will only playbvack some backed up dvd's. Does anyone know what format it prefers, if it is very region specific or it's brand to locate a solution. Have had it almost out but time negated locating any markings on the unit.
> 
> Thanks in advance


A DVD player in a mini-ute? What for? Don't you have a house to watch movies in?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*KIDS!!!! me included*

I can tell you that I don't regret the installation. With a 2 year old and kids DVD's it sure keeps them quiet and makes a more enjoyable ride. As for the TV part.. that's for me... I never miss the news!!! LOL




QUOTE=Avery Slickride]A DVD player in a mini-ute? What for? Don't you have a house to watch movies in?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Winterpeg (Jan 31, 2005)

That's a bit more macked out than I'd ever consider, but still helpful to see what you've done.

I'm thinking about a connecting a mini-PC for MP3 playback, games and the odd movie when we're out on road trips. GPS would be gravy but I'm sure it comes at a pretty penny.


----------



## clubagreenie (Feb 8, 2005)

Mini ute WTF????

Ute = no roof over load area where I come from. I have 3 kids incl twins @ 4 mths & one @ 4 yrs. It's a godsend and the reason we got the car (for the kids) and the dvd.

The factory unit is installed in the passengers side above the glovebox. It's a single din unit and all the mounts are available so for you lefties it's somewhere to consider locating it. It even comes with remote which the 4yo takes delight in using and 2 aux inputs under pass seat which have xbox and ps2 removed from original housings and mounted with inverter (for me on the long trips) :thumbup:


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Oops, sorry, you guys. I kind of forgot about travelling with small kids. DVD sounds useful under those difficult conditions.


clubagreenie said:


> Mini ute WTF????
> 
> Ute = no roof over load area where I come from.:


Where I come from:
No roof over cargo area = pickup truck.
Small sport utility = mini-ute.

Where are you from Clubgreenie?


----------



## Winterpeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Considering we have a few people here who seem to have experience adding equipment to their X-Trails, I thought I'd throw this out:

I'm looking at the following stereo equipment and I'm looking for some installation suggestions (links are at the bottom):

Sony CDX-F7715x deck
Sony XA-300 audio switch
Innovatek 7" VGA/USB touch screen
Notebook with WinXP
Optional: Sony 10-disc changer

I don't own an X-Trail yet, but when I test drove one I noticed it has lots of nooks and crannys. I'm thinking to mount the deck in the empty slot in the dash and then take out the factory deck and leave that as a storage space. The audio switcher would be mounted somewhere near the passenger seat (perhaps underneath) so that headphones, notebook, PS2, etc can be easily plugged in. A CD changer could go in the back perhaps in one of the side compartments near the rear hatch but I'm not sure if I'll bother if I can run MP3's off the laptop.

I have a power inverter, that I'd like to install as well. Originally I was thinking to plug it in the back 12V connecter, but I might hardwire it to the battery and then find a discreet location for it. Any ideas? Ideally it would be somewhere near the front so that any devices that need power can easily be plugged in.

The notebook will connect to the USB connector on the audio switch and I'll leave it closed with the 7" touch screen connected for controlling MP3 and playing other video devices. I'm thinking when the screen is not in use I can rest it in the storage space in the dash where the factory deck used to be.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-BiDejlerZ3R/cgi-bin/Prodview.asp?c=3&g=62700&I=158F7715X&s=0&cc=01

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-RXW9N73DGWt/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=50900&id=detailed_info&i=158XA300

http://www.mp3playerstore.com/stuff_you_need/special/IN-740VT.htm


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Innovatech - Mp3playerstore*

HI,

I will get back to you on the others but my personal comments are for the Innovatech - mp3playerstore.

I saw their products on eBay.. then noticed that they have a store only 10 minutes away from me here in Montreal their head office... I will be blunt...The place is a dump. The service is lousy and their products... will not go into my X-Trail. I am putting two LCD monitors into the front headrests and I want a quality unit. When I looked at theirs it was let's say not what I had hoped for.

I was hoping for a better quality product and I waited for a while before getting served.. the store is a mess, the product is ok... but not up to or near the standards of Sony, Kenwood, Alpine, etc.

As for places to mount.. you can remove the main head unti from Nissan but you need a box to fill it!!! or you will see brackets and wires... as for teh empy boxes now... yes it is a regular din and a great place to use which I did for my GPS system DVD unit.

Under the big compartment in the center dash, remove the side panels and you have a perfect opening to put items... it is a lage empty cavity... I also placed items in the side wall frott passenger on the floor near the feet...also a large cavity.

I purchases some of my items from a place here in Montreal that I also sent Marc (Valboo) to as well. The prices were great compared to crutchfield. .. 

http://www.aps.qc.ca/

Speak to Gaetan or Robert .. they know me and and Marc. First X-Trails to buy from them.

Stephen






Winterpeg said:


> Considering we have a few people here who seem to have experience adding equipment to their X-Trails, I thought I'd throw this out:
> 
> I'm looking at the following stereo equipment and I'm looking for some installation suggestions (links are at the bottom):
> 
> ...


----------



## clubagreenie (Feb 8, 2005)

Still havent had any luck but i do have some burt discs that will play, while other (ones I make) won't. Any suggections? Any dvd burning gurus who also own a xtrail?


----------

